# Upgrading to Smart Thermostat



## sengin (Oct 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm struggling to decide whether I can upgrade my current Honeywell T6861 Thermostat to any Alexa compatible ones. I'm living in United Arab Emirates and there is no heater in my Tower. As far as I understand from current wiring, I have three stage fan control which makes me confused. Is that kind of unusual? I couldn't find any smart one mention that it can work with three stage cooling. I might be totally wrong about that and that's why I'm here to ask you experts. 

My current system wiring as below,










And what I'm looking into now to upgrade is this,

https://www.amazon.com/iDevices-The...thermostat&dpPl=1&dpID=31AGZMxCqBL&ref=plSrch










Can you please help me find out if I can upgrade any of smart one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sengin (Oct 15, 2018)

Any idea gents?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

